# Test de pureté



## Krynn (29 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

  Test a essayer: http://test.griffor.com/testcadre.php


  Moi j'ai fait:
  Votre Score : 68
  Pourcentage de réponses positives  : 32 %
  Réponses  positives sur les boissons: 11 %
  Réponses positives sur les drogues : 0  %
  Réponses positives sur le sexe     : 35 %


  Et vous?


----------



## turnover (29 Juin 2004)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
 Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

 Votre score est de *284* point(s).

  Statistiques:
 Pourcentage de réponses positives: *65 %*
 Réponses positives sur les boissons: *83 %*
 Réponses positives sur les drogues: *83 %*
 Réponses positives sur le sexe: *65 %*

  Commentaire : *Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.*


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

Je ne sais pas pourquioi je poste ça mais bon...
Votre score est de 63 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 37 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 43 %

Commentaire : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !


----------



## duracel (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de *128* point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *41 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *61 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *25 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *43 %*

voici les resultats du test fait normalement.


----------



## Nexka (29 Juin 2004)

Heuu?? Est ce que l'on doit considérer les fêtes de Bayonne ou de Pampelune comme un "barathon"??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

j'ai honte (mais pas menti)


Votre score est de *185* point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *60 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *56 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *83 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *56 %*​ 

je suis mort de rire en voyant les résultats : j'ai marqué tous les points entre 15 et 25 ans


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 71 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 26 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 6 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 42 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 26 %


----------



## turnover (29 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai honte (mais pas menti)
> 
> 
> Votre score est de *185* point(s).
> ...


 Si tu as honte je devrais dire quoi ?
 Le problème de ce test c'est : il faut parler d'aujourd'hui ou de quand j'ai fait les 400 coups ?  Je n'ai pas menti en plus ...


----------



## duracel (29 Juin 2004)

et  voici des resultats fait pas sérieusement,

j'ai pas le max car j'ai foiré une question sur l'eglise  


Votre score est de *448* point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *94 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *100 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *100 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *100 %*

Commentaire : *Plus proche de l'animal que de l'homme (et encore), si vous pouviez vous lécher les parties génitales, vous ne sortiriez plus de chez vous!*


----------



## turnover (29 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Heuu?? Est ce que l'on doit considérer les fêtes de Bayonne ou de Pampelune comme un "barathon"??


 Tout comme la féria de nîmes ou d'arles  
 Une semaine de beuveries non stop c'est pas mieux qu'une rue en un jour ?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de 134 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 44 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 54 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!​

  

aurais-je menti sur les drogues ? ou alors c'est que j'étais trop bourré pour m'en souvenir !!


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 140 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 53 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 56 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 48 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!


 :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 152 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 48 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 83 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 33 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 41 %


Merde j'eclate tout sur l'alcool


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 150 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 46 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 44 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 41 %


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

On ferait une belle equipe a nous 2 Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

vi


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

ah non pas ici devant tout le monde


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Roooooooooh tu peux te joindre a nous s'tu veux


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 260 point(s).
Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 53 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 57 %
Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.

Super équilibré, le poulpe !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

...mais faudrait pondérer avec l'âge, car quand on est "vieux", on a plus de chances d'avoir fait des trucs que quand on est "jeune" (c'est mathématique, ou alors c'est qu'on est cryogénisé )


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

pis pour toi il faudrait une case vieux con en plus


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

... comme c'est gentil, ça, tiens... 

Remarque : si il y avait eu un truc du genre :
"En public, vous êtes-vous senti soudain l'âme d'un vieux con avec vos drogues passées de mode, votre cubi de pinard et votre capote en panse de mouton lavée à la javel" - j'aurais sans doute répondu  par l'affirmative...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Mouhhahahahha  j'l'adore mon guytan


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

65 % pour le sexe perso, moi + fort !  :rateau: 
Bon c'est vrai que dès qu'on fait des trucs avec animaux, ça fait grimper le score !  :rateau:   

35 % pour les drogues et 74 % pour l'alcool...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> - j'aurais sans doute répondu  par l'affirmative...


 Donc je coche 'non' m'sieur au questionnaire de sondage ???


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (29 Juin 2004)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de *131* point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *43 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *61 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *17 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *41 %*

Commentaire : *Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!*

--

Un homme respectable je suis.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

picoles pas mal quand meme tu


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 109 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 39 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 50 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 55 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 23 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 19 %

Commentaire : Vous êtes presque normal(e), mais vous avez du mal à vous lacher...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

Votre Score : 58
Pourcentage de réponses positives  : 28 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 61 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues : 17 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe     : 15 %

Commentaire : Vous êtes presque normal(e), mais vous avez du mal à vous lacher...

Ouais bof, je dirais plutôt : à interner d'office !!!!


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 56 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 24 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 24 %

Commentaire : Vous êtes presque normal(e), mais vous avez du mal à vous lacher...


Ah aha ahh...


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de *205* point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *57 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *56 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *50 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *54 %*

Commentaire : *Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain*bah voilà !


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Un petit test pour tous ceux qui ont un bon score avec les alcools    

   

dis,  tu tiens combien de mètres


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

102m moi


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On ferait une belle equipe a nous 2 Finn



ca, c'est sûr! Un binome de baratineurs vantards!


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

24 mètres


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

baffe !!! j'arrête de boire de l'alcool et paf Touba me grille avec les drogues (dis c'est légal chez toi ?   )


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

88m...


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 45 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 21 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 39 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 17 %

Commentaire : Vous êtes presque normal(e), mais vous avez du mal à vous lacher...


seulement 39% sur les boissons !!!   bon une AES vite !!!!


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 239 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 68 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 83 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 67 %

Commentaire : Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain.

Aie,aie aie, demain j'arrete de dire oui


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2004)

59 m


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 59 m


 c'est traitre hein les trottoirs suisses  (76 mètres)


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

N'empêche que : 





> Avez vous déjà été impliqué dans une fellation ou un cunnilingus ?



et :



> Avez vous déjà lécher un oeil, un orteil ou une oreille



Impliquer dans une fellation ou un cunni ??? 

Lécher un oeil ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 45 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 21 %
> ...



17% du côté du sexe avec seulement de la masturbation, c'est presque surprenant...      :hein:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que :
> 
> et :
> 
> ...



yen a qui dépieutent les lapinous et d'autres qui lechent des globes oculaires... chacun son truc...


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> yen a qui dépieutent les lapinous et d'autres qui lechent des globes oculaires... chacun son truc...



Celui-là c'est pas moi qui l'avait dépioté !


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> yen a qui dépieutent les lapinous et d'autres qui lechent des globes oculaires... chacun son truc...



tu a oublier ton gourdin a lapinous au faite


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est traitre hein les trottoirs suisses  (76 mètres)



en plus c'est un suisse allemand, on le comprend encore moins


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Attention ca parle cul et mackie a le gourdin


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Attention ca parle cul et mackie a le gourdin



t'en veux un coup ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

sur la tete oui


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> 17% du côté du sexe avec seulement de la masturbation, c'est presque surprenant...



  

Ceci étant, il vaut mieux la pratiquer à deux que faire l'amour tout seul!  




			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Impliquer dans une fellation ou un cunni ???



Clair que l'on peut faire ca sans s'impliquer, quasiment en automatique et que finalement on arrive au même résultat, sauf crampe dans la machoire ou aux muscles linguaux (éviter pour cela, autant que possible, de boire du rosé de piètre qualité avant). Et de plus cela n'engage en rien sur d'éventuelles relations futures. 




			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Lécher un oeil ?  :mouais:  :hein:



Au début je trouvais ca nul aussi. Maintenant que j'arrive a faire le tour du globe occulaire d'un seul coup de langue, je ne rentre plus jamais seul!


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

C'est cool même au bar on apprend des choses   
Reste plus qu'à parvenir à faire ce que tu fais, puis à gober l'oeil, le faire tourner un peu dans sa bouche et le remettre dans son orbite et là je pense qu'il y a moyen qu'on se souvienne de toi


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Reste plus qu'à parvenir à faire ce que tu fais, puis à gober l'oeil, le faire tourner un peu dans sa bouche et le remettre dans son orbite et là je pense qu'il y a moyen qu'on se souvienne de toi



Le top étant de le faire tourner sur son nez!


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2004)

Personnellement je suis restée bloquée sur la question "avez vous déjà mangé le vomi de qqll d'autre"    :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je suis restée bloquée sur la question "avez vous déjà mangé le vomi de qqll d'autre"    :mouais:  :mouais:



Ca se fait beaucoup dans ma famille, on s'habitue à tout, c'est comme le cunninlingus, au début ça fait bizarre et puis on s'habitue.


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je suis restée bloquée sur la question "avez vous déjà mangé le vomi de qqll d'autre"    :mouais:  :mouais:




OUlaaaaaaaa     toi aussi ....


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai que y'avait des question un peu space.


A mackie ca lui demandait : "avez vous deja eu de relations sexuelles???" imaginez le choc


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme le cunninlingus, au début ça fait bizarre et puis on s'habitue.



_Il va sans dire que nous invitons nos lecteurs avides de nouvelles sensations a ne pas essayer ce genre d'experience(s), réservées a des professionnels, ou à s'entourer de personnes maîtrisant la technique. Un membre bien connu des forums, ayant bu plus que raison lors d'une AES s'est carbonisé la langue en voulant démontrer la possibilité de pratiquer la chose sur un grille pain. Son orthographe douteuse se double maintenant d'une ellocution difficile et les verres de ses lunettes ont instantanément fondus, provoquant de graves brulures aux genoux._


----------



## Philito (30 Juin 2004)

Ben voilà....

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de 275 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 70 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 56 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 92 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 72 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.


----------



## einqui (30 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà....
> 
> Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté.
> Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".
> ...



Philito  , le but du test n'etait pas de repondre "Oui" a toutes les questions salaces. ou celles qui te demandent si tu as fait les pires choses....


----------



## Philito (30 Juin 2004)

dis Roberto, tu va essayer de nous faire croire que t'as jamais vu une cigarette qui fait rire pendant tes études de gribouillage, vendu de champignon hallucinogène à la sortie de l'école primaire du quartier, ni fais des lignes pour terminer la dernière page de Roberto et Pepita après 196 heures de travail ininterrompu..........   

O% en substance droguique........  :hein:   Je sais pas pourquoi mais je te crois pas..... 

Allez retourne faire le test sans mentir !!!!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

> J'ai pratiqué la s..., le c..., bénéficié de f..., connu des s..., j'ai essayé le b..., testé les v..., r... une g...



Il fallait bien sur completer par :
- sequestration
- cross
- franche reduction
- services de police
- bateau a moteur
- vocalises
- rumeurs
- grosse caisse


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Ah mince, j'etais pourtant sur des reponses....


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

Allez, soyons fous, je m'y essaie :
J'ai pratiqué la serviette brésilienne, le coït interruptus, bénéficié de faveurs inavouables, connu des saletés, j'ai essayé le bi-athlètisme, testé les viagras, roulé une gamelle (pffff...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pratiqué la s..., le c..., bénéficié de f..., connu des s..., j'ai essayé le b..., testé les v..., r... une g..., (*) mais j'ai jamais tiré la moindre taff de clope légale ou en préparation artisanale réalisé dans nos ateliers !



Attention Roberto ... tu pourrais tenter quelqu'un de remplir tout ça à ta place !!!  :love:    


Qui moi ?    no no no ...  

PS : je dois préciser que j'avais tapé ce post il y à une heure, mais en oubliant de poster ...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Et voila, on va encore me faire passer pour une personne mal intentionnée 

Mal aimé, je suis le maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal aimé


----------



## Yip (30 Juin 2004)

Votre score est de 68 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 35 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 39 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 37 %

Commentaire : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !


Zut ! la boisson bat le sexe.


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

et voila MaC_NeVeU le saint qui donne son résultat mdr


Votre Score : 19
Pourcentage de réponses positives  : 21 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe     : 15 %

Commentaire : Pour vous, les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !


ça s'est pas vrai j'adore les bonne soeur   lol


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

on peut dire ça oué lol mais bon étant donner que je suis encore puceau c'est sûr que ça reduit le nombre de point lol (oups j'ai dit ça moi...nan pas possible  )


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> étant donner que je suis encore puceau c'est sûr que ça reduit le nombre de point



Bravo mon neveu, et restez le longtemps: les emmerdements commencent tout juste après!


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

pas trop non plus lol faut pas abuser 17 ans c'est déja bien j'en ai bientôt 18


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> ça s'est pas vrai j'adore les bonne soeur   lol



Les bonnes soeurs  :mouais:


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

vraiment désolé


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> pas trop non plus lol faut pas abuser 17 ans c'est déja bien j'en ai bientôt 18



Bravo! Quel bonheur!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bravo mon neveu, et restez le longtemps: les emmerdements commencent tout juste après!



tu veux parler de la syphillis ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Entre autres  Et encore, le pire c'est qu'on peut attraper une femme. Et ça, c'est chaud de s'en remettre :/


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Ca coûte très cher en plus a soigner


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres  Et encore, le pire c'est qu'on peut attraper une femme. Et ça, c'est chaud de s'en remettre :/



aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh !!!!!! :affraid: je crois que je suis contaminé ! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de la syphillis ?



Non, des emmerdements! Tu vois, quoi?! 


[mode auto-modération ON à fond]


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, des emmerdements! Tu vois, quoi?!
> 
> 
> [mode auto-modération ON à fond]


 un peu de prudence y'a des mineurs :affraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Juillet 2004)

Votre score est de 239 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 67 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 72 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 83 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 63 %

Commentaire : Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain.


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

lol roberto, ca doit etre a peu pres ca


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, des emmerdements! Tu vois, quoi?!
> 
> 
> [mode auto-modération ON à fond]



je vois !  mais là je peux pas répondre, je suis déja contaminé ! :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 239 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 67 %
> ...



c'est gribouille qui a rempli le questionnaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Votre score est de 246 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 62 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 61 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 67 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 59 %

Commentaire : Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain.


Oumpf... C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

Votre score est de 314 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 73 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 61 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 80 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.

Entrez votre adresse email pour recevoir les résultats et votre pseudo afin d'acquérir un certificat électronique à poster sur votre forum 


_Heu... ces types pensent vraiment que je vais leur donner une adresse mail ? _


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Bof j'ai pas eu ce soucis d'adresse email, j'ai filé celle de BackCat


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

N'empêche que ce test est effrayant !!!

"Avez-vous hésité avant de répondre à la question précédente ?"   
En plus, j'ai menti, j'ai répondu non....
Ma pauvre cousine qui m'a fait découvrir tant de choses.... Non, je ne t'avais pas oublié !


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !!
> J'aime beaucoup le : _"...ces types"_


Par principe, les pervers sont d'abord des types. Ca me permet de sauver une moitié de l'humanité à priori... 







> *Anntraaaaaxh ?* Tu me files le compte-rendu, la fiche de notre ami ?
> _... gnagnagna... évanoui... mmmh... haltérophilie... mmh... mmmh... ?... ?... *Ah ?*... 5 personnes ???? Mazette !_
> 
> :affraid:
> :mouais:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:  :love:



'foiré  /D


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto, tu sais pas de quoi je suis capable avec une bécane dans les mains, je vais te niquer la gueule à la récré


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trying over limit!
> 
> Votre score est de 464 point(s).
> 
> ...


t'a répondu oui a toute les questions ou quoi  100% partout je te tire mon chapeau et un coup d'boule par la même occasion


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.

mon dieu, et sans tricher. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bof j'ai pas eu ce soucis d'adresse email, j'ai filé celle de BackCat


 Je confirme : aucun pb non plus, j'avais mis l'adresse de Bassman  (moi par contre, c'est vrai ! )


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.
> 
> mon dieu, et sans tricher. :affraid:



Bienvenu au club... 
N'aie crainte, seules les vingt premières années sont difficiles. Après, on s'habitue


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

Je l'ai refait, et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi il n'y a pas de questions du style :
"Avez-vous déja eu des relations sexuelles dans une église"


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2004)

Parce qu'il ya de moins en moins de curés ?


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

parceque tout le monde le fait  (je rigole) ...


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Ou alors pasque ce test s'adresse aussi a des curées


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2004)

La fameuse poudre "arrêt-curé"


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

roh tu me l'enleve de la bouche (merci d'ailleurs pasque c'est pas tres bon).


 Allez hop, j'vais me faire un bon bain de cierge


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai refait, et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi il n'y a pas de questions du style :
> "Avez-vous déja eu des relations sexuelles dans une église"


Un copain l'a déjà fait dans un cimetière. Euh, je précise... avec quelqu'un de vivant!


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2004)

Ma belle-s½ur (aïe, certains doivent savoir qui c'est), c'était même sa première fois (dans le cimetière). Mais c'est très compréhensible : où trouver un endroit calme, la nuit, quand on est jeune et dans le sou ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu au club...
> N'aie crainte, seules les vingt premières années sont difficiles. Après, on s'habitue



phew, j'me sens moins seul  :love:  le truc, c'est que les points je l'ai ai fais tôt dans ma jeunesse, mais je n''ai toujours pas arrêté, c'est ça qui m'inquiète


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> roh tu me l'enleve de la bouche (merci d'ailleurs pasque c'est pas tres bon).
> 
> 
> Allez hop, j'vais me faire un bon bain de cierge



Tu vas ressembler à un bonobo après


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

total 228
reponses positives  58%
boisson                 89%
drogues                58%
sexe                     56%

vos vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain


je me suis parfois fait peur au cours de ce test. mais bon j'ai pu voir qu'il y avait beaucoup plus grave que moi


----------



## joanes (1 Juillet 2004)

Votre score est de 280 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 71 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 44 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 83 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 76 %

Dois faire partie des vilains pabô moi :rose:


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

on devrait faire un classement macG du test de pureté   j'aurais sûrement le plus faible nombre de point lol


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

Je ne suis pas sûr, pour ma part, que ce soit une bonne idée....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûr, pour ma part, que ce soit une bonne idée....



Je vous l'dis, camisol est un sage, alors si'l dis que c'est pas une bonne idée ben c'est pas une bonne idée   

Phew ma réput' est sauf


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon il va falloir acheter un brita parce que c'est pas très consommable tout ça   Bande de grogués, drogués, boit-sans-soif, dépravés bref espèces de Macusers va!  :mouais: Ben si les autres savaient ça


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon il va falloir acheter un brita parce que c'est pas très consommable tout ça   Bande de grogués, drogués, boit-sans-soif, dépravés bref espèces de Macusers va!  :mouais: Ben si les autres savaient ça



De quels zotres tu parles ? Des héros de Douglas Copland, les informaticiens qui découvrent la vie à 30 ans ? 
Ils sont où tes résultats, mon tibo ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon il va falloir acheter un brita parce que c'est pas très consommable tout ça   Bande de grogués, drogués, boit-sans-soif, dépravés bref espèces de Macusers va!  :mouais: Ben si les autres savaient ça



c'est vrai que pour ma part j'aurais pu poster le résultat sur hardware.fr


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> De quels zotres tu parles ? Des héros de Douglas Copland, les informaticiens qui découvrent la vie à 30 ans ?
> Ils sont où tes résultats, mon tibo ?



J'ai tout d'un animal c'est bien connu


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout d'un animal c'est bien connu



ben j'ai déjà vu un chat bouffer une ecsta, t'as aucune excuse


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Juillet 2004)

Votre score est de 18 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 26 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 6 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 30 %

Commentaire : Pour vous, les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !


Soit j'ai pas tout compris, soit je frise la cannonisation? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Actionnaire chez Brita? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 18 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 26 %
> ...


 D'ici 1000 messages, tu seras devenu fréquentable


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 18 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 26 %
> ...


enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend lol


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 18 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 26 %
> ...



Mon dieu  :affraid:  Bon il ouvre ce forum privé dark room qu'on l'éduque?  :love:


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

si je ne m'abuse j'ai fait 19 il est pire que moi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Mais toi on a déjà l'impression qu'on ne peut pas faire grand' chose


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi on a déjà l'impression qu'on ne peut pas faire grand' chose


tu veut un coup de boule


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> si je ne m'abuse j'ai fait 19 il est pire que moi



Comme quoi il ya toujours pire que soi?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi il ya toujours pire que soi?



Malheureusement je ne suis pas sur


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Ben la ca va etre dur de trouver pire


----------



## cgx (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !!
> J'aime beaucoup le : _"...ces types"_



Zut, je fais partie des types !   

Comme quoi on est pas tous des méchants, je fréquente ces forums  :rateau:  

(n'empêche, il a fallu que je m'inscrive maintenant pour répondre a un sujet qui date de 6 mois )


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, je ne me souvenais même plus de ce sujet. Mais ça tombe bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Qu'est-ce que c'est une loge maçonnique ? On fractionne ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon voilà je me suis inscrit.*
> J'espère que je corresponds au profil.
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu recontres un carré n'oublies pas que tu n'es pas compatible


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Benjamin tu devrais créer le groupe de discussion du "Bistro Romain". Ce serait utile pour partager les frais. Autre avantage les restaurateurs sauraient qu'il faut bâcher les murs, acheter des verres en plastique et des chaises en PVC avec coussins amortisseurs avant de recevoir les membres


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin tu devrais créer le groupe de discussion du "Bistro Romain". Ce serait utile pour partager les frais. Autre avantage les restaurateurs sauraient qu'il faut bâcher les murs, acheter des verres en plastique et des chaises en PVC avec coussins amortisseurs avant de recevoir les membres



c'est ta descrption du forum des modos    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

non, c'est un de ces délires


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est un de ces délires



J'ai fumé autre chose que la moquette c'est pour ça


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fumé autre chose que la moquette c'est pour ça



non, c'est le poil de tes pâtes qui commence a brûlé


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est le poil de tes pâtes qui commence a brûlé



Mackie je ne suis pas Robertav pour porter des chaussures tressées en spaghettis multicolors, brodés d'une décoration bolognaise, entourant une boulette de viande artistiquement placée sur le dessus et collée au parmesan


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie je ne suis pas Robertav pour porter des chaussures tressées en spaghettis multicolors, brodés d'une décoration bolognaise, entourant une boulette de viande artistiquement placée sur le dessus et collée au parmesan



Pour ma part, aucun risque de confusion    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fumé autre chose que la moquette c'est pour ça



Tu l'as fait avec Supermoquette ?


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie je ne suis pas Robertav pour porter des chaussures tressées en spaghettis multicolors, brodés d'une décoration bolognaise, entourant une boulette de viande artistiquement placée sur le dessus et collée au parmesan



non ça c'est un plan italiens


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as fait avec Supermoquette ?



fait quoi avec supermoquette ?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait quoi avec supermoquette ?  :rateau:



Ça dépend, il fait quoi toi qui le connaît bien ? 


Tu le connais mieux que moi, pour savoir ce qu'il fait


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, il fait quoi toi qui le connaît bien ?



des trucs de mec, tu peu pas comprendre  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des trucs de mec, tu peu pas comprendre  :rateau:



Alors, je prèfère rester dans l'ignorance comme le dit Téo "Ignorance is bliss"


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je prèfère rester dans l'ignorance comme le dit Téo "Ignorance is bliss"



comme le dit la pub "les hommes savent pourquoi"


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vou devrié donnaient des point de réputassion a d'otre avant dent ofrir de nouvaut a makinside._



pepita criant : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez._   :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Parce que tu le vaux bien !*



je suis sous contrat avec nivea  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside le grand garçon  a dit:


> comme le dit la pub "les hommes savent pourquoi"



Moi, j'ai entendu aussi "C'est ce qui différencie les hommes des grands garçons"  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je prèfère rester dans l'ignorance comme le dit Téo "Ignorance is bliss"



Il faut se méfier de Teo sous ses airs de ne pas le dire se cache un vil factieux   

DIs tu nous parles de la sexy disco ?


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai entendu aussi "C'est ce qui différencie les hommes des grands garçons"  :love:



c'est une info confidentiel chez moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une info confidentiel chez moi



Bien avale la clef alors


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bien avale la clef alors



tu va voir  j'ai plein d'herbe a chat


----------



## kitetrip (11 Décembre 2004)

Bon ben le serveur est down maintenant. Je vais ré-essayer demain


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je ne me souvenais même plus de ce sujet. Mais ça tombe bien



Ma proposition sera donc celle-ci : "C'est ici pour faire partie des courtisans(sanes) du premier cercle ?"


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il faut se méfier de Teo sous ses airs de ne pas le dire se cache un vil factieux
> 
> DIs tu nous parles de la sexy disco ?



Plait-il ?

Il vaut mieux ne rien savoir que d'entendre ça...


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Je peux même pas m'amuser...

Not Found
The requested URL /test.php was not found on this server.

il me semble l'avoir déjà fait mais aucun souvenir de mes résultats à part que j'étais pas mal grave.
Affaires de m½urs je suppose (non je ne suis pas un "bon père de famille"  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## kitetrip (11 Décembre 2004)

Votre score est de *21* point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *20 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *28 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *17 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *13 %*

Commentaire : *Arrêtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !*Fait sérieusement... C'est vrai que niveau sexe, il faut y aller pour m'emmener 

Bon quand on voit le graphique, je me dis que rien n'est perdu


----------



## Dedalus (12 Décembre 2004)

Le concept de pureté a été inventé par les puritains, race abhorrée (rameau calviniste et non les Luthériens)

À propos de ce qui différencierait les hommes des petits garçons :
une véritable amoureuse aime en nous le petit garçon (et plus précisément l'adolescent) que nous avons été. C'est un des critères qui montrent qu'une femme nous aime vraiment


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Votre score est de 127 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 43 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 67 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 42 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 35 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!

OUF ME VOILÀ RASSURÉ


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2004)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de 156 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 46 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 17 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 54 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

Votre score est de 181 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 50 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 67 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 67 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 41 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois! :mouais:

_ce test est complétement immoral !_


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

Votre score est de 66 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 29 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 44 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 26 %




Bon voilà!!! Et maintenant qu'on arrete de me prendre pour une allumeuse!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Votre Score : 115
Pourcentage de réponses positives  : 38 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 11 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe     : 54 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!


... et moi pour un allumé    :rateau:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Décembre 2004)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de 174 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 48 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 39 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 67 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 48 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!


----------



## Talchan (12 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> À propos de ce qui différencierait les hommes des petits garçons :
> une véritable amoureuse aime en nous le petit garçon (et plus précisément l'adolescent) que nous avons été. C'est un des critères qui montrent qu'une femme nous aime vraiment



Mouai, ça fait plutôt maman   

V'la le résultat de ma pureté :

Votre score est de 147 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 42 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 42 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 44 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!

euh c'est grave ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

Votre score est de 361 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 89 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 72 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 98 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.


----------



## daffyb (12 Décembre 2004)

Votre score est de 190 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 63 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 72 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 42 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 67 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!


----------



## FANREM (12 Décembre 2004)

La je tombe de haut
Moi qui croyais que le Mac c'était un ordinateur de vieux, (et les sondages Avosmacs le disaient)

et vla que je me retrouve en face d'une horde de drogués, alcooliques et qui baisent comme des lapins
Pour certains, je me doutais  :love:  , mais autant d'un coup   c'est la (bonne) surprise du jour


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> La je tombe de haut
> Moi qui croyais que le Mac c'était un ordinateur de vieux, (et les sondages Avosmacs le disaient)
> 
> et vla que je me retrouve en face d'une horde de drogués, alcooliques et qui baisent comme des lapins
> Pour certains, je me doutais  :love:  , mais autant d'un coup   c'est la (bonne) surprise du jour



"les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient"  F. Mitterand  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient"  F. Mitterand  :rateau:



"Une chose qui convainc n'est pas vraie pour autant. Elle est seulement convaincante. Remarque destinée aux ânes" FWN


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

J'ai répondu tout à fait honnêtement à mon Test 

Un peu déçu, la question qui m'a plombée  possédez-vous une bible ? Oui, celle que mon grand-père m'a offerte quand j'étais petit. J'allais pas dire non, même je pratique peu. 

J'ai eu du mal avec le "petit déjeuner alcoolique". Je connaissais pas la formule et ce qu'il y a derrière.

Côté sexe, les one night stand entre 0 et 5 fois, c'est du gentil qu'ils proposent, faudrait qu'ils mettent à jour 

J'ai poussé le vice jusqu'à faire un score très joli en réponse positive 

Votre score est de 268 point(s).
Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 69 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 80 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.

Pour la citation des promesses, j'étais sur qu'elle était de Chirac


----------



## Dedalus (13 Décembre 2004)

Peut-être qu'on est disqualifié si on n'est pas chrétien, ou plus simplement non-baptisé ?


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Je pense certaines questions doivent faire tomber la T°C...

Enfer ! quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

Je voulais juste dire comme ça que j'en ai marre du test de pureté: ça fait des années que régulièrement quelqu'un le redécouvre    (Je ne parle pas forcément de macgé). Même que j'en avais fait une version javascript qui tenait en une page (à télécharger chez soi ou à mettre en ligne) pour des potes.


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

De toutes façons, les test ça sert pour la mise au point. Après, normalement, on n'en a plus besoin : ça marche et puis c'est tout


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Non, je ne suis pas d'accord. Il faut continuer à s'entrainer, sans cesse. Et sans gêne. Parce que sans gêne, on passe les bornes. Et passées les bornes, il n'y a plus de limites.

Il faut refaire ce test régulièrement. C'est un baromètre.


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

Votre score est de 266 point(s).
Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.

:affraid: 
(et on dit que c'est beau l'amour)
merde, j'ai augmenté mon score.
j'aurais jamais du aller à la messe :rateau:


----------



## rezba (24 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il faut refaire ce test régulièrement. C'est un baromètre.



 Votre score est de *378* point(s).

  Statistiques:
 Pourcentage de réponses positives: *81 %*
 Réponses positives sur les boissons: *94 %*
 Réponses positives sur les drogues: *92 %*
 Réponses positives sur le sexe: *87 %*


Fallait que je le remonte, y'a des petits jeunes qui ne connaissent pas le fil... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

j'ai peur de comprendre ton score en regard &#224; mes r&#233;ponses...


----------



## rezba (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peur de comprendre ton score en regard à mes réponses...



Je ne peux pas t'aider, je ne connais pas ton score...


----------



## iDiot (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 70 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 25 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 17 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 25 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 22 %

Commentaire : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !


Je suis un ange comparé à vous


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 236 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives: 66 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: 72 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: 17 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: 74 %

Commentaire : Vous vivez votre vie &#224; fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain.

le sujet est d&#233;j&#224; bu. j'aimerais bien voir mon ancien score... (je vais le refaire, j'ai cliqu&#233; trop vite &#224; une quetion, une que je trouve super dr&#244;le ! )

j'adore cette question : *Avez vous d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; impliqu&#233; dans une fella... ou un cun... ?*

le terme impliqu&#233; me fait triper ! 

et en r&#233;pondant plus s&#233;rieusement &#224; seulement deux questions :

Votre score est de 255 point(s).

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.

alors que l&#224; sur une des questions, j'ai avou&#233; avoir boss&#233; pour une &#339;uvre caritative... je vous jure... pffff... 

euh... mon socre est &#233;trangement faible sur les drogues en regard du tien mon rezbounet !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

exclu que je le refasse, je m'&#233;tais choqu&#233; moi-m&#234;me


----------



## Arlequin (24 Octobre 2005)

ouais ouais ouais.........:hein:

ah ben ouais finalement :rateau:

quoique;;;;;;;;;:mouais:

ah oui, oui en effet::rose:

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
 Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de *189* point(s).

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *61 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *61 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *42 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *65 %*

 Commentaire : *Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!*


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

Mais comment vous faites ????


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

je me suis planté sur une question j'ai pas fait gaffe :rose:  mais sinon ça donne :

 Votre score est de *228* point(s).

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *57 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *61 % *
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *58 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *57 %*

 Commentaire : *Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain.*


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je me suis planté sur une question j'ai pas fait gaffe :rose:  mais sinon ça donne :
> 
> Votre score est de *228* point(s).
> 
> ...



Tu te défonces trop et tu baises pas assez...


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

D'un autre coté, je peux me taire.... :rose:


"Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté.
 Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

 Votre score est de 331 point(s).

 Statistiques:
 Pourcentage de réponses positives: 69 %
 Réponses positives sur les boissons: 78 %
 Réponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
 Réponses positives sur le sexe: 74 %

 Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc
 s'occupent de tout."


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu te défonces trop et tu baises pas assez...



Bâ heuresement que je suis pas suceptible !


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, je peux me taire.... :rose:



Effectivement...


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Réponses positives sur les drogues: 25 %





Même en fumant une latte sur une clope tu fais 30% c'est pas possible...


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

bah si... regarde mon score... 

ah oui, je ne fume pas non plus...


----------



## garfield (24 Octobre 2005)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de 210 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 62 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 61 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 56 %

Commentaire : Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain

Je suis dans la normalité!


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 107 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 32 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 17 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 42 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 33 %

Commentaire : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!

:rose: :rose: en somme une sainte...


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 107 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 32 %
> ...


Lève la tête, tu verras une auréole


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Lève la tête, tu verras une auréole



Ah oui tiens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Octobre 2005)

le site en question... a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 329 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 79 %
> ...




merci Jahrom, j'avais peur d'etre le pire ici....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: en somme une sainte...


Viens causer à tonton sm


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens causer à tonton sm



 :love:


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens causer à tonton sm



Arrêtes toi ! Elle va tripler son score en une soirée !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

je  vais faire le test et je reviens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

A votre avis dans ce test, qu'est-ce qui est considéré comme le plus "impur" : être uro-scato-SM ou ne pas avoir la Bible ? :rose:


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis dans ce test, qu'est-ce qui est considéré comme le plus "impur" : être uro-scato-SM ou ne pas avoir la Bible ? :rose:



avoir une bible en cuir....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

1000 pages, c'est pratique pour s'essuyer, apr&#232;s.


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1000 pages, c'est pratique pour s'essuyer, après.



Quel esprit de synthèse


----------



## rezba (24 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis dans ce test, qu'est-ce qui est considéré comme le plus "impur" : être uro-scato-SM ou ne pas avoir la Bible ? :rose:



uro et sm, c'est pas la même question. 

Et ce qui est impur, c'est d'avoir la Bible, à partir d'un certain nombre de réponses positives.
Après, pour l'avoir fait quelque fois, et ne plus me mentir ou m'oublier ou hésiter devant certaines questions, je vois bien où étaient mes marges de progression par rapport à la première fois où j'ai fait le test.


----------



## spyan (24 Octobre 2005)

Je suis 100 % pure vache laiti&#232;re normande !!


----------



## iDiot (24 Octobre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Je suis 100 % pure vache laitière normande !!




Viens par là qu'on te trait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Je suis 100 % pure vache laitière normande !!



Vaut encore mieux çà que d'être une Prim Holstein


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 80 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 27 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 28 %


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 183 point(s).

R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: 17 % :mouais: 
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: 33 %  
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: 67 % :love:


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 183 point(s).
> 
> Réponses positives sur les boissons: 17 % :mouais:
> Réponses positives sur les drogues: 33 %
> Réponses positives sur le sexe: 67 % :love:


Voilà quelqu'un de sage


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; quelqu'un de sage



non, juste vieux   

ps : il faut dire que j'ai perdu pas mal de point parce que je n'ai pas couch&#233; avec quelqu'un de ma famille :mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %


 ah là c'est pas possible...tu as truqué les résultats !!!   avec un pseudo comme ça !


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> non, juste vieux
> 
> ps : il faut dire que j'ai perdu pas mal de point parce que je n'ai pas couché avec quelqu'un de ma famille :mouais:


Il faut le faire mon père...:rateau:


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> non, juste vieux
> 
> ps : il faut dire que j'ai perdu pas mal de point parce que je n'ai pas couch&#233; avec quelqu'un de ma famille :mouais:


et tu as r&#233;fl&#233;chis avant de r&#233;pondre ?


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 116 point(s). 

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 39 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 39 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 17 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 41 %


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et tu as réfléchis avant de répondre ?



Oui, une a deux minutes, le temps de comprendre la question... Comme d'hab quoi


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

bon, d'accord 

Votre score est de 103 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives: 36 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: 44 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: 17 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: 37 %


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> Il faut le faire mon père...:rateau:



je t'attendrai à la porte du confessionnal, mon fils


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon voilà pour moi ...

Votre score est de 283 point(s).

  Statistiques:
 Pourcentage de réponses positives: 67 %
 Réponses positives sur les boissons: 77 %
 Réponses positives sur les drogues: 60 %
 Réponses positives sur le sexe: 73 %


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

je suis sur que tu as menti !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Mouais  

Votre score est de 165 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 53 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 78 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 48 %


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur que tu as menti !



Même pas ma poule ... Et tu ne le sais que trop bien !


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de *168* point(s).

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *57 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *61 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *25 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *61 %*

 Commentaire : *Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!

*C'est ça, d'avoir une bible chez soi


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

Les questions sont assez ouvertes quand même... En les prenant un peu plus au pied de la lettre ça donne ça : 

 Votre score est de *143* point(s).

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *50 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *39 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *33 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *52 %

*Bon ça reste : Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les questions sont assez ouvertes quand m&#234;me... En les prenant un peu plus au pied de la lettre &#231;a donne &#231;a :
> 
> Votre score est de *143* point(s).
> 
> ...



t'es une vrai d&#233;bauch&#233;e toi    A c&#244;t&#233; de toi, Kathy H aurait l'air d'une nonne


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 291 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 71 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 78 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 74 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.


:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Imaginus (24 Octobre 2005)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
 Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de *132* point(s).

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: *49 %*
Réponses positives sur les boissons: *67 %*
Réponses positives sur les drogues: *0 %*
Réponses positives sur le sexe: *54 %*

 Commentaire : *Juste supérieur à la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous êtes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!

Erf rien d'etonnant pour un petit fils de vigneron que d'etre un petit peu poivreau... 
*


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> t'es une vrai d&#233;bauch&#233;e toi    A c&#244;t&#233; de toi, Kathy H aurait l'air d'une nonne


:rose:
  

Bah beaucoup de questions sont très ouvertes...Elles peuvent être assez générales en fait...
Même sans mentir la bidouille est tout à fait possible ! Mon score a augmenté de 40 points rien qu'en changeant de p'tites interprétations !


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 275 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 71 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 83 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 78 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout

c'est assez drôle ce truc... 

mais bon, il faut bien avoir été adolescent un jour...


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, il faut bien avoir été adolescent un jour...


c'est ce que je me suis dit tout le long du questionnaire !


----------



## Malow (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 252 point(s). 

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 66 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 67 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 76 %

"Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout."


:rose:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> "Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout."


Tu en doutais ?


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

c'est à partir de 100% partout que ça commence à craindre, avant c'est normal...


----------



## Malow (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu en doutais ?



non, et je suis déçue  

D'ailleurs, je me rattrape ce week-end, qui m'aime me suive (jahrom a un week de 4 jours...)


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 61 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives: 27 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: 6 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: 25 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: 33 %

Commentaire : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !

J'ai pas bien saisi l'habile calcul du r&#233;sultat mais au vu du fil, je suis carr&#233;ment super s&#233;rieux (c'est tout moi ...)


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai répondu tout à fait honnêtement à mon Test
> 
> Un peu déçu, la question qui m'a plombée  possédez-vous une bible ? Oui, celle que mon grand-père m'a offerte quand j'étais petit. J'allais pas dire non, même je pratique peu.
> 
> ...



Et encore, comme ceux et celles qui me connaissent peuvent le confirmer: je suis très sage   

Et pas peu fier de mon meilleur score, c'est la partie (_les parties ?_) que je préfère


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> non, et je suis d&#233;&#231;ue
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me rattrape ce week-end, qui m'aime me suive (jahrom a un week de 4 jours...)


J'arriverais bien, mais Paris est si loin !


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

Malow : j'ai des photos &#224; faire au st&#233;nop&#233;... des poses de 45minutes, &#231;a t'effraie ?!!


----------



## Malow (24 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Malow : j'ai des photos à faire au sténopé... des poses de 45minutes, ça t'effraie ?!!



dis donc toi, tu n'aurais pas menti au test de pureté ?


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, comme ceux et celles qui me connaissent peuvent le confirmer: je suis très sage
> 
> Et pas peu fier de mon meilleur score, c'est la partie (_les parties ?_) que je préfère




je savais que sur les drogues et le sexe, je ne te battrais pas à cause _des parties_ mais je vois que le test est assez représentatif : je te bats sur la boisson ! 

mais c'est vrai que tu es sage et ne te laisses aller que quand tu sais que je peux encore te servir de béquille !


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 61 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 27 %
> ...



Mais vous avez le net au cloitre ??!


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> dis donc toi, tu n'aurais pas menti au test de puret&#233; ?



ah.. euh... j'sais plus... j'm'souviens plus... tu sais, l'alcool...  

tu sais, le questionnaire n'aborde pas toute la sexualit&#233; possible du gentil h&#233;t&#233;rosexuel que je suis...  !


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'arriverais bien, mais Paris est si loin !




zut déjà reparti moi aussi


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

pas grave, tu peux rattraper ton retard sur la boisson avec rezba... tandis que moi pour rattraper mon retard... je vais avoir du mal !


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Malow : j'ai des photos à faire au sténopé... des poses de 45minutes, ça t'effraie ?!!




moi j'lai vu... moi j'l'ai vu... le ***** **** * **** 

et non il n'exagère pas  on a fait le truc ensemble dimanche sur le papier, hein ? ! on avait pas le temps de passer à la pratique, et puis y'avait du monde autour


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, tu peux rattraper ton retard sur la boisson avec rezba... tandis que moi pour rattraper mon retard... je vais avoir du mal !



mais non, tu n'auras pas mal, si c'est bien fait on ne souffre pas du tout. C'est comme toujours, il faut être dé-ten-du


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'lai vu... moi j'l'ai vu... le ***** **** * ****
> 
> et non il n'exag&#232;re pas  on a fait le truc ensemble dimanche sur le papier, hein ? ! on avait pas le temps de passer &#224; la pratique, et puis y'avait du monde autour


alors sous les petites &#233;toiles (Oh, c'est plein d'&#233;toiles !  ), il y a marqu&#233; "le petit trou &#224; al&#232;m"... mon petit trou 

et pis si on l'a pas fait, c'est de la faute &#224; la serveuse, elle est trop cute cette c**** * et j'arrive plus &#224; me concentrer sur mon sujet, en l'occurence : toi !  

* autant qu'elle est bonne...


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mais non, tu n'auras pas mal, si c'est bien fait on ne souffre pas du tout. C'est comme toujours, il faut être dé-ten-du




tu le sais bien, je préfère offrir que recevoir des cadeaux !  ou alors il faut vraiment qu'ils soient faits gentiments, aussi gentiments féminins que chez Brautigan dans "il pleut en amour"   

(allez l'acheter chez le Castor Astral !  )


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

Comment dévoyer un fil mal barré 

De toute façon, toi tu es un indécrottable hétéro. Vu les standards, je te dépasserai toujours côté dépravation morale  Rien qu'à y penser et hop, t'es battu 


Ce test est une vraie honte


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez le net au cloitre ??!


Le modem ADSL est caché dans la sacristie ... et le vin de messe est sous scellé.


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

> Plus proche de l'animal que de l'homme (et encore), si vous pouviez vous lécher les parties génitales, vous ne sortiriez plus de chez vous!



Oups...je me doutais de qqchose, j'en ai la confirmation.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

apres mure reflexion j'ai decidée de ne pas devoiler le resultat de mon test


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres mure reflexion j'ai decidée de ne pas devoiler le resultat de mon test




po bien ça !!!


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres mure reflexion j'ai decidée de ne pas devoiler le resultat de mon test



c'est jamais bon de trop réfléchir


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres mure reflexion j'ai decidée de ne pas devoiler le resultat de mon test



Allez !! on veut savoir nous... 
Et puis vu les résultats qui ont déjà étaient postés tu peux difficiiement faire pire...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

Est-ce vraiment "pire" ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vraiment "pire" ?



"pire" ou "mieux" tout dépends de quel point de vue on se place...


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "pire" ou "mieux" tout dépends de quel point de vue on se place...


Et toi, je n'ai pas vu ton test...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, je n'ai pas vu ton test...




Il est un peu plus haut...remonte quelques pages...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, je n'ai pas vu ton test...




pour la coccinelle , voila les conclusions re-vues par jahrom 


			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu te défonces trop et tu baises pas assez...





pour moi , le resultat a eté:


> Commentaire : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Il est un peu plus haut...remonte quelques pages...


Je vais aller voir ça, même si je me doutais bien que ça ressemblait au résultat décrit par Robertav... :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller voir ça, même si je me doutais bien que ça ressemblait au résultat décrit par Robertav... :rose:



'tain, a peine leve que je vous retrouve a flooder....je vous jure, y a plus de jeunesse...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> plus haut...remonte



Elle est prometteuse la cossi


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est prometteuse la cossi




c'est vrai, il semble qu'elle ait bon fond...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

j'ai refait le test en m'avouant 2,3 trucs et en rajoutant quelques nuances....:rose:
Finalement je prefere les resultats du premier...:rose:


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai refait le test en m'avouant 2,3 trucs et en rajoutant quelques nuances....:rose:
> Finalement je prefere les resultats du premier...:rose:


fais-nous partager !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> fais-nous partager !



je ne partage jamais....
sauf peut-être...dans certaines circonstances :rose:


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2005)

Je l'aime bien cette nana. Elle a son chic pour envoyer pa&#238;tre nos jeunes chiots &#224; la langue pendante. :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

et pur&#233;e ce qu'il y en a des morfals sur ce forum : Taho, mackie, supermouquequette, valoriel, stargazer (ah non... ), rezba , al&#232;m ,  mackie, taho, mackie, etc...


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aime bien cette nana. Elle a son chic pour envoyer paître nos jeunes chiots à la langue pendante. :rateau:



répondit le vieux chien à la langue usée et sèche....


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2005)

Toi, d&#232;s qu'une langue masculine s'approche de toi, tu prends des poses de vierge &#233;ffarouch&#233;e.


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

:rose:..;oui je sais je suis à la bourre.....mais le temps de finir mon pastaga, un rail et violer bobonne...je peux pas être partout à la fois... 

DONC !

Votre score est de 209 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 65 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 56 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 33 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 70 %

Commentaire : Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain.

...ben voyons c'est tout moi ça...ou alors il y a longtemps..ou  alors je me souviens plus !!!!


----------



## Lio70 (26 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 136 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 43 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 39 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 52 %


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

effarouch&#233;e que la langue soit pour sa compagne... tu finis pas tes phrases... 

et l&#224;, je le comprends...  surtout quand c'est ta langue !


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 136 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 43 %
> ...




toi, t'as pas osé citer le commentaire et je te comprends !!   ah bah c'est pas encore cette année qu'il va y avoir des types mort-caisses à l'aes Liégeoise.... Chocolat liégeois pour tout le monde !!  

encore heureux qu'il faille compter sur mackie pour vomir partout ! 


pourtant dans sa jeunesse à l'aes liégeoise...


----------



## Lio70 (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi, t'as pas osé citer le commentaire et je te comprends !!


C'était le "sorti de chez vous quelques fois"


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, dès qu'une langue masculine s'approche de toi, tu prends des poses de vierge éffarouchée.



Vous étiez deux sur moi... et vous m'aviez prise par surprise... y a de quoi être effarouché...:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vous étiez deux sur moi... et vous m'aviez prise par surprise... y a de quoi être effarouché...:love:



on se fait jamais vraiment prendre par surprise, il y a toujours un appelant en nous qui ouvre la porte à toutes les fenêtres....


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on se fait jamais vraiment prendre par surprise, il y a toujours un appelant en nous qui ouvre la porte à toutes les fenêtres....




On parle de langues et languille rapplique... logique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et purée ce qu'il y en a des morfals sur ce forum : Taho, mackie, supermouquequette, valoriel, stargazer (ah non... ), rezba , alèm ,  mackie, taho, mackie, etc...




tu te repetes mon cher.....ou plutot , un certain nom reviens plusieurs fois


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et purée ce qu'il y en a des morfals sur ce forum : Taho, mackie, supermouquequette, valoriel, stargazer (ah non... ), rezba , alèm ,  mackie, taho, mackie, etc...




Tu as pas cité Mackie...........


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pas cité Mackie...........



z'êtes méchants... ..parce que Mackie il est déjà bien trop okupé à pas faire de fotes dortograffes pour en plus courir la gueuse par mont(de vénus) et par vaux à tue-tête...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Intéressant ce test


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Int&#233;ressant ce test



..c'est quoi tes scores .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..c'est quoi tes scores .....



Je ne voudrais choquer personne !


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais choquer personne !



...meuh non meuh non .....je suis sûr que c'est attendu avec intérêt...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...meuh non meuh non .....je suis sûr que c'est attendu avec intérêt...



La fumée est encore noire, le jury délibère


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La fumée est encore noire, le jury délibère



Et elle sort de quel orifice, cette fumée???


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Et elle sort de quel orifice, cette fumée???



Vu le questionnaire, je me pose aussi la question


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vu le questionnaire, je me pose aussi la question



...il y avait "bible" ..je suis sûr d'avoir vu "bible" quelque part ..ça peut pas être mauvais donc


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2005)

avoir une bible m'a pas emp&#234;ch&#233; de me retrouver en enfer  


Allez Tibo... ne nous fait pas attendre 



_(je suis sur que tu as fait un score honorable  )_


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> avoir une bible m'a pas empêché de me retrouver en enfer


...c'était une édition grand volume...que tu as utilisé comme arme contondante


----------



## iNano (26 Octobre 2005)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté. 
Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de 90 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 35 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 17 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 41 %

Commentaire : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !

Voili voilou...


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'était une édition grand volume...que tu as utilisé comme arme contondante




même pas, c'est la version de poche que mon grand-père m'avait offerte 

le papier Bible n'a jamais fait beaucoup de mal :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté.
> Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".
> 
> Votre score est de 90 point(s).
> ...



et ben dis donc, il faut sortir un peu


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le papier Bible n'a jamais fait beaucoup de mal :rateau:



Naïveté qui t'a valu ta réputation


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> même pas, c'est la version de poche que mon grand-père m'avait offerte
> 
> le papier Bible n'a jamais fait beaucoup de mal :rateau:



c'est très vrai, je l'ai comparé dans des periodes de pénuries avec celui du code civil, et ben ça marche beaucoup moins bien...   

-pour rouler des t....- pour ceux qui n'avaient pas compris, vu les resultats de quelques tests


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> avoir une bible m'a pas emp&#234;ch&#233; de me retrouver en enfer


Pareil. Et pourtant, elle est illustr&#233;e par Gustave Dor&#233;. 




> Allez Tibo... ne nous fait pas attendre


Allez, kris, quoi, vaz-y ! 



_



			(je suis sur que tu as fait un score honorable  )
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
honorable, dans la bouche de t&#233;o, on ne sait pas trop ce que &#231;a veut dire.


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Naïveté qui t'a valu ta réputation



j'ose même pas imaginer de quelle réputation tu parles... faudra que tu me le dises par MP un jour 

Tout mais pas les trois qualités insupportables: gentil, gentil _et _gentil
J'assume une certaine naïveté parfois et souvent une gentillesse certaine (ou l'inverse ?).
Mais nous portons tous/toutes des masques ici, ailleurs... et nous ne sommes pas toujours dupes 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> honorable, dans la bouche de téo, on ne sait pas trop ce que ça veut dire.



Honorable équivaut pour moi à de moins en moins de drogues illégales, toujours pas mal de légales et beaucoup de sexe (quoique 69, j'aurai pu faire mieux (pire ?), je te l'accorde  ).

Chacun à sa jauge. Mais ne pas avoir honte et ne pas se laisser dicter ses actes  
On a chacun un côté nonne et chacun un côté diable, non ? Faut juste savoir doser et assumer après


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On a chacun un côté nonne et chacun un côté diable, non ? Faut juste savoir doser et assumer après




Exact, suffit de regarder mon avatar, on voit bien mon coté nonne...


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

JE savais pas que j'avais déjà fait tant de chose dans ma vie...superbe test


----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2005)

Perso je trouve choquante la question sur le tatouage !!  Ca pourrait donner des idees aux gosses, et personne s'en inquiète !! :rateau:


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Exact, suffit de regarder mon avatar, on voit bien mon coté nonne...




des fois je me demande qui est qui dans l'histoire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ose même pas imaginer de quelle réputation tu parles... faudra que tu me le dises par MP un jour
> 
> Tout mais pas les trois qualités insupportables: gentil, gentil _et _gentil
> J'assume une certaine naïveté parfois et souvent une gentillesse certaine (ou l'inverse ?).
> ...



Tu n'as pas mieux à faire ?!


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas mieux à faire ?!



Parce que toi, si...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Parce que toi, si...



il y anguille sous roche dans votre message ?


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> il y anguille sous roche dans votre message ?



tel Atlas supportant son fardeau...

non, c'était juste pour rire, car c'est bon de rire parfois...


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas mieux à faire ?!




Bien sur que si, pôpa 

C'est pris dans mon temps réservé pour la lecture de ton blog 

Là, en plus, je suis en attente "d'informations" sans lesquelles je ne peux rien faire. Alors plutot que d'aller sur macbidouille et de relire mes emails


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

j'ai honte, les mecs :rose:

*"Pour vous, m&#234;me les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !" *
Bon &#233;videmment ,n'ayant jamais eu de relations sexuelles ( ben quoi ?  ) et n'&#233;tant pas vraiment un pochtron... 

Je recommencerai ce test ) la fin de mon ann&#233;e de pr&#233;pa, pour voir


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que si, pôpa



Pitchfolkwalk serait mon grand-pôpa ?!! :affraid: :affraid:

_que le monde est petit..._


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai honte, les mecs :rose:
> 
> *"Pour vous, même les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !" *
> Bon évidemment ,n'ayant jamais eu de relations sexuelles ( ben quoi ?  ) et n'étant pas vraiment un pochtron...
> ...



Pierrou, t'as 17 ans, maintenant, t'es grand. Faut que tu arrêtes d'aimer ta main gauche exclusivement !


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

Ah pardon, &#224; la question: avez vous d&#233;ja tromp&#233; votre partenaire ?

Oui, ma main gauche avec ma main droite 


Ou l'inverse, faut voir, mais comme je suis gaucher


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai honte, les mecs :rose:
> 
> *"Pour vous, même les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !" *
> Bon évidemment ,n'ayant jamais eu de relations sexuelles ( ben quoi ?  ) et n'étant pas vraiment un pochtron...
> ...




Teut teut... regarde un peu l'âge qu'ils ont... c'est normal


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou, t'as 17 ans, maintenant, t'es grand. Faut que tu arrêtes d'aimer ta main gauche exclusivement !




putain, 17 ans, c'est tard pour... je croyais qu'iil n'y avait que mackie pour avoir attendu plus longtemps...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

Oh&#233; dis donc h&#233; !!!!!! :rateau:

Je te permets pas al&#232;m !!!


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou, t'as 17 ans, maintenant, t'es grand. Faut que tu arr&#234;tes d'aimer ta main gauche exclusivement !



Ah la main gauche !! la main gauche je l'ai d&#233;couverte assez tard.
Mais quel bonheur !!
C'est comme si pour la premi&#232;re fois mon corps &#233;tait touch&#233; par un corps ext&#233;rieur !
Je me rappelle, je n'avais pas tenu plus de 30 secondes...
Et puis apr&#232;s c'est comme tout on s'habitue...
J'ai m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de tenter les femmes.
Et la, les emmerdes ont commenc&#233;es...


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oh&#233; dis donc h&#233; !!!!!! :rateau:
> 
> Je te permets pas al&#232;m !!!


me permettre quoi ? remplacer tes poignées ? naaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !


----------



## vg93179 (28 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Teut teut... regarde un peu l'&#226;ge qu'ils ont... c'est normal



Je me rends compte que les gens de 87 savent d&#233;j&#224; se masturber... 
Ca me mets un coup de vieux. 
Qu'est ce que ce sera quand ils d&#233;couvriront la sodomie...
ps :non,  ca me fera pas un coup de jeune


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de tenter les femmes.
> Et la, les emmerdes ont commenc&#233;es...


C'est un des points qui me font appr&#233;cier le c&#233;libat...  Un des seuls en fait 

&#171; &#234;tre en couple, c'est r&#233;soudre &#224; deux des probl&#232;mes que tu n'aurais jamais eu tout seul &#187;


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Je me rends compte que les gens de 87 savent déjà se masturber...
> Ca me mets un coup de vieux.
> Qu'est ce que ce sera quand ils découvriront la sodomie...
> ps :non,  ca me fera pas un coup de jeune




Parce que tu crois que tu as découvert ça à quel age ? 
Mon fils de quatre ans sait très bien se tirer sur la nouille, et depuis un bout de temps. 
Ce qui n'est pas encourageant, c'est qu'avec tant d'entrainement, ils aient si peu pratiqué à 17 ans. 
Va falloir leur trouver une éducatrice spécialisée. :rateau:


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah la main gauche !! la main gauche je l'ai d&#233;couverte assez tard.
> Mais quel bonheur !!
> C'est comme si pour la premi&#232;re fois mon corps &#233;tait touch&#233; par un corps ext&#233;rieur !
> Je me rappelle, je n'avais pas tenu plus de 30 secondes...
> ...





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est un des points qui me font appr&#233;cier le c&#233;libat...  Un des seuls en fait
> 
> &#171; &#234;tre en couple, c'est r&#233;soudre &#224; deux des probl&#232;mes que tu n'aurais jamais eu tout seul &#187;



Y'a pas &#224; dire, le discours des &#233;jac prec  machistes sur le couple est toujours un bonheur &#224; lire !


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire, le discours des éjac prec  machistes sur le couple est toujours un bonheur à lire !


Heu... on parle de la même chose là ? Parce que bon... :mouais: 
macho ? moi ? je suis le plus respectueux de ce forum !


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu... on parle de la même chose là ? Parce que bon... :mouais:
> macho ? moi ? je suis le plus respectueux de ce forum !



Hihi... Tu contestes ce point, et tu fais bien. Mais bon, citer cette maxime popularisée par Gustave Parking, c'est déja mettre un pied à l'étrier de la mysogynie, non ? :siflle:


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mon fils de quatre ans sait très bien se tirer sur la nouille, et depuis un bout de temps. :rateau:



C'est l'age ou le garçon s'identifie au père c'est donc normal...


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> &#171; &#234;tre en couple, c'est r&#233;soudre &#224; deux des probl&#232;mes que tu n'aurais jamais eu tout seul &#187;




&#231;a t'arrange comme r&#233;flexion ?



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu... on parle de la m&#234;me chose l&#224; ? Parce que bon... :mouais:
> macho ? moi ? je suis le plus respectueux de ce forum !



qu'est-ce que tu en sais *r&#233;ellement* ? 

rien.

tu te flattes l'&#233;go pour rien l&#224;...


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu te flattes l'égo pour rien là...



Tss tss. On ne fait jamais ça "pour rien", alèm.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2005)

(oui, je sais...  )


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est un des points qui me font apprécier le célibat...  Un des seuls en fait
> 
> « être en couple, c'est résoudre à deux des problèmes que tu n'aurais jamais eu tout seul »




C'est pas parce qu'on est au Bar qu'il faut tomber dans le _Café du Commerce_, mon cher Bronco...


Même si le sujet prête à déviation vu la piètre qualité du test de base.
Personne pour nous dénicher un vrai test intéressant sur les pratiques de nos congénères  ? une étude sérieuse ?


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour nous dénicher un vrai test intéressant sur les pratiques de nos congénères  ? une étude sérieuse ?


Bah en même temps, si tout le monde est intéressé de savoir quand et dans quelle situation bidule ou truc s'est mastrubé pour la première fois, à quel âge il a eu sa première baise, etc... c'est pas compliqué, hein... on met en place le test tous ensemble ou plutôt le questionnaire sociologique sur les pratiques sexuelles des membres de MacG.  

Des volontaires pour faire le questionnaire ?


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2005)

oui, on confie &#231;a &#224; rezba, supermoquette et teo, l&#224;, on aura des questions int&#233;ressantes !


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, on confie ça à rezba, supermoquette et teo, là, on aura des questions intéressantes !




Les questions sont souvent plus intéressantes que les réponses


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, on confie ça à rezba, supermoquette et teo, là, on aura des questions intéressantes !


Allez, vendu... où sont-ils ? 
On vous attend avec impatience...


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Allez, vendu... où sont-ils ?



Partout, nul part...
Ne les cherche pas, tu les trouveras...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

On devrait lier la force disco avec ce test.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2005)

tu boules d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 27 points... apr&#232;s tu _d&#233;foncerais_...


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Allez, vendu... où sont-ils ?
> On vous attend avec impatience...



oh dans 6 mois... le temps que le fil s'endorme et réapparaisse 


_(passque mine de rien, certains travaillent...)_


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2005)

Il boule &#224; 27 ??? Non, &#224; 22, une taille plus raisonable. Apr&#232;s, il est plus souvent d&#233;fonc&#233; qu'il ne d&#233;fonce, disent les vierges helv&#233;tiques.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oh dans 6 mois... le temps que le fil s'endorme et réapparaisse
> 
> 
> _(passque mine de rien, certains travaillent...)_



de quoi


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On devrait lier la force disco avec ce test.



moi, je suis d'accord avec Serge... 

parce que, bon, d'accord on est des nioubes, d'accord on sent pas bon, d'accord on pourrait cesser du jour au lendemain d'alimenter ces fils avec nos idées non érudites...   

mais on devrait pouvoir faire descendre les vielles stars blètes qui trainent encore sur ces forums...
comme ça, ce serait fait..


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

PS : j'ai fait 275 points, mais j'étais pas en forme...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)

SM a dit:
			
		

> On devrait lier la force disco avec ce test.



pas bete, je boulerai super....avec mes deux 100%....:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 142 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 43 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 17 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 52 %
A peine au dessus de la moyenne générale... Merde, je serais donc un mec presque sain?:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 142 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 43 %
> ...




pinaise, tu me decois......j'ai juste fait plus du double.....
suis-je si pourri.....?
non, je ne peux le croire..... 
bon, je vais m'acheter une bible....


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, tu me decois......j'ai juste fait plus du double.....
> suis-je si pourri.....?
> non, je ne peux le croire.....
> bon, je vais m'acheter une bible....



moi aussi, mais celle de Pol Pot...


----------



## daffyb (3 Novembre 2005)

Votre score est de *180* point(s).

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives: *62 %*
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: *72 %*
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: *33 %*
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: *65 %*

 Commentaire : *Juste sup&#233;rieur &#224; la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous &#234;tes sorti de chez vous quelques fois!*


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Novembre 2005)

méfies toi, avec tous ces mauvais virus qui trainent partout en ce moment...


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

Votre score est de 64 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives: 31 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: 39 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: 25 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: 26 %

Commentaire : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !


Dans la moyenne quoi...


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

test de pureté... pH=7... ca va, tout roule


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

Stook, viens m'aider, sommes nous vraiment totalement pourris??


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

pas besoin de test de duret&#233; !


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

coquine va...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

tu parles de &#231;a 
ou de &#231;a


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de ça
> ou de ça



et oui, 64 points, ça marque...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Novembre 2005)

Votre score est de 11 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 13 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 0 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 15 %

Commentaire : Pour vous, les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !


J'ai des progrès à faire...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Votre score est de 264 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 66 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 67 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 72 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.


...et heureusement que je possède une bible! :rateau: 

allez avancez les ambulances, on vous attends, de docks ferme!  :style: :style: :style:


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Votre score est de *208* point(s).

  Statistiques:
 Pourcentage de réponses positives: *58 %*
 Réponses positives sur les boissons: *72 %*
 Réponses positives sur les drogues: *33 %*
 Réponses positives sur le sexe: *57 %*

  Commentaire : *Vous vivez votre vie à fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain.

Un peu naze moi en ce moment :rateau:
*


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2005)

T'as triché, yan. Ou alors t'es amnésique.


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as triché, yan. Ou alors t'es amnésique.


 :mouais: Mouhaw , absolument pas ... :rose:
Jaloux va 
Ou alors c'est la 2 ème solution   :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Mouhaw , absolument pas ... :rose:
> Jaloux va
> Ou alors c'est la 2 ème solution   :love:



c'est qui yann???


----------

